# Wow!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Girls, you should see my house! My front porch now has about 30 trash bags on it which Mark is taking to the dumpster for me. (if it ever stops raining.)

My bathroom is so clean that there is actually a vase of flowers on the toilet tank!!! Artificial flowers, but flowers nonetheless! When I did my 27 fling boogie in that room, it filled 2 35 gallon trash bags just out of the cabinets! Now I can finish putting together the new linen closet we were given (3 months ago......lol) and put the towels in it, then I can take down that horrible looking shelf they are on now. (it used to be part of a waterbed headboard and it is soooo ugly. it was here when we moved in.) This room is so clean and pretty that I don't even care if people snoop in the cabinets! Even those are clean and neat!

My hallway is in need of another vaccuuming, thanks to Panda the wonderdog. She is shedding like nobodies business, but her hot spots are healing up quickly. Bath time for her soon. Otherwise, it is _completely empty!! 

The living room is so neat and tidy that I felt guilty folding the laundry out there because it made such a mess! I really needed some spring feeling in there, so I bought those silly artificial flowers-purple tulips and some blue morning glories with purple edges. I stuck them in an old canning jar, with river rocks at the bottom. What a difference just a little color makes in that room! I even found a way to use my current crochet project for decor--I rolled all the yarn in to balls (various shades of purple) and stacked them in a wicker basket I had forgotten I had. It sits on the floor, next to the couch, angled just so, and it looks beautiful. I even washed the glass on the snake tank! 

I did, however, do something that I have to undo. I finally got to hang a shelf above the windows, and I HATE it!! It's too close to the ceiling to be usefull. So, it will come back down today and get hung up in the laundry room. 

The kitchen, ladies, is a thing of beauty. There is not a single solitary dirty dish in that room. Not one! The counters are clean, the appliances scrubbed, the trash is out, the floor is swept and mopped. I even washed out Panda's dishes! I have yet to organize the stored items on top of the freezer, but the weekend is young yet. 

Today's project will be to finish up the kitchen-scrub down all the cabinets and sort out my canning stuff to be stored on top of the freezer.

Then, I am going to attack my laundry room/office and get all the clean laundry folded and put away. Kimi is going to sort some of these boxes out, like it or not. By the end of next week, I should be ready to start painting!! YAY!!!!!_


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

:goodjob:
All that hard work paid off,
now to keep it that way.
That's the hard part. lol


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ninn - I just read you "Crabby" post -









You are a powerhouse, girl!! Okay, okay, I am now getting up off the couch to tackle the cleaning today. 

Thanks, Ninn. :goodjob:


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ninn your so inspiring! :goodjob:

I read your other post this morning and it got me going here. I only filled one trash bag so far but Im on my 3rd load of laundry and Im still going. 

I set a timer to do 15 minutes in each room. When its done my rules are I have to switch rooms. When I run out of rooms I get to start over again. Its my way of trying to start a cleaning routine where I get the house clean in less time.

Sumer


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

:goodjob:wow isnt a clean house the best?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

You are on a ROLL, girl!! Let me know when you're finished and I'll invite you down for a little cleaning party!! I'll buy the pizza! I could use some of your energy right now, besides, you're not all that far away!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Congrats!! I wish I could manage that much in a day!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, today will be the laundry room haul out. I took yesterday off and never even felt guilty about it. For the first time I can remember, there wasn't something I should have been doing! I do have to admit, there are dishes in the sink. My grandson is sick and spent the night, so I rocked him instead of doing the dishes. The dishes didn't mind, and neither did I. 

After this, the only rooms left are the bedrooms. Hopefully, by the time those are done, it will be warm enough for me to play outside. I know I'll be doing that for a while today. The rain has finally stopped, and the sun is shining. It'll be cold, but I am going out and do something. Don't know what, but I am doing something!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Hope you got to go out and play a little today, you deserve it!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Pinemead, where are you located?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

This is what I aspire to! A house that I can actually clean with out spending half a day getting it ready to clean! And to have a whole day where NOTHING has to be done? Well, that's way out of my reach, but a girl can dream, right?! 

To think I was proud of the 3 garbage bags I have waiting to haul to the dumpster in town. You have 30 ? I would love to be able to purge like that!

Ninn, you're my hero!! Keep posting! You are a true inspiration to all of us who are still struggling!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Good for you! We did your spring cleaning last week. It does feel so good not only to get it done but to see what all that hard work accomplished. Keep it up!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Lickcreek~

I only have 30 bags because I had to let them accumulate for over week. Our local slumlord was cleaning out a trailer in the park and filled up both of the dumpsters. So, stuff got left to sit on the porch until garbage day. You know I was down there 1o mins after the trash man left, putting out all that stuff. My porch looks bare now!

The only reason I got to take the day off is because I WAS ruthless like that with stuff that was built up. And some of that stuff had been building up for years. It took me over a week to go through 3 rooms. And I only live in a trailer home! 

Don't get me wrong, there are still a few things I kept that I should get rid of. You ladies know anyone in need of a Precious Moments wedding figurine? So not my taste, but was a gift from my boss and his wife. I still have it, because I feel guilty just tossing it in the trash. Today, I think it will go on freecycle. Maybe it can bless somebody else. 

My big to-do list is that laundry room closet and shelf. Now that it has decided to be a floor decoration, I guess it must be time to purge the closet and hang another shelf. You know what that means, girls. MORE TRASH BAGS!!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Rose, that's what I'm working towards. A few minutes each day to maintain. I am SO far from that now. :Bawling: But I have to keep reminding myself that we've been here for over 25 years and 2 Dkids. It won't happen over night.

Ninn, I wish I had a dumpster that close. We have an agreement with the building owner here at work. We can bring no more than 2 bags a week (normally we don't fill the dumpster with building trash each week!) unless they are doing a big remodel or something like that. Of course, that is the case right now, but that doesn't matter since my car is acting up and I'm riding with DH who drops me off a couple blocks away on his way to work. Can't see me toting trash bags that far (some of them are heavy!!) and can't get him interested in driving them over for me. Oh well.

Once the roads are better and my car is happier, there will be lot of hauling happening from my house!! :dance: In the meantime, I just keep piling up what needs to leave. I currently have 3 trash bags for the dumpster, 1 of papers to be burnt, and 4 boxes of donations that I will also need to haul to town. All in what was my nice clean kitchen. I can't leave anything out on the porch like this, as the critters like to rearrange it all for me. :nono:

Hope all is going well with the laundry room and shelf!


----------



## celticfarmgal (Feb 25, 2008)

Wanna come help me with my house next my in-laws are comming to visit and i have n't even finished movin in yet(due to the on-going re-modeling of the whole house)

:bow::bow::bow: BOWING TO THE QUEEN OF CLEAN 

PRAY I GET MINE STRAIGHTENED UP IN TIME MY MOM IN LAW IS A MAJOR NEAT FREAK AND SHE MAKES ME FEEL......... :Bawling::badmood:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ninn, I'm on the Eastern Shore of Maryland.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

celticfarmgal said:


> Wanna come help me with my house next my in-laws are comming to visit and i have n't even finished movin in yet(due to the on-going re-modeling of the whole house)
> 
> :bow::bow::bow: BOWING TO THE QUEEN OF CLEAN
> 
> PRAY I GET MINE STRAIGHTENED UP IN TIME MY MOM IN LAW IS A MAJOR NEAT FREAK AND SHE MAKES ME FEEL......... :Bawling::badmood:



Sweetheart, I am FAR from the queen of clean. I am feeling good physically lately, so I am on a tear, that's all. My mother in law is the same. I have a sign on my door that reads as follows:

If you came to see ME, come on in, grab a chair and some coffee and let's visit. 

If you came to see MY HOUSE, take a look and get the hell out. 

Anyone who values the appearance of my home more than they value my love is not welcome in said home. My mother in law has been inside my home 1 time in nearly 20 years. I'm a rotten daughter in law anyway, so I guess I truly do not care! 

Now, if you are lucky enough to have a good relationship with your DMIL otherwise, compliment her "born-organized" skills and sweetly ask her to help you start life in your new home neat and organized. Kiss her butt, girl and put her retentive behavior to work for you. After all, she is a born organizer! Take full advantage of that and get her to help you unpack, sort, toss and decorate. She may drive you nuts during the project, but you will be so happy to have someone around that is not emotionally attached to your stuff. It really does help.

I am blessed to have a dear friend whose mother was a worse pack rat than I will ever be. When she died, we found 6, count them--6 crock pots in the closet, for someone who might need them. I resolved never to be that way, and she helps me out all the time.

Since you are just moving in, now is the perfect time to throw stuff away. I'll be crossing my fingers for you. You never know. She might just say yes, and a whole new friendship with her could come out of this. After all, not every mother in law can be satan spawn. Mine has the market cornered, there.


----------

